# 1939 Davega / Columbia - Need more info and value



## hoss (Jun 11, 2013)

I picked up this Davega / Columbia bike from a buddy in trade for some car parts.  He told me it was a 1939 Columbia, but I'm not 100% sure of what it is and what it is worth.

Can anybody help me identify the model and potentially the value of it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2013)

'39 looks about right but if you provide the serial # off the bottom bracket it would nail it down for sure. It appears to be a really nice bike with a cool headbadge. I would guess value at $700-900 but I'm sure others will chime in with their opinions. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2013)

I think Freqman is right on the money...... (as usual).


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jun 11, 2013)

Way cool!!!


----------



## hoss (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome.. thanks guys.  I'll get the serial number tonight and post it.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow very nice and complete loaded up columbia bicycle you got there!! Looks just like my westefield i have same color and all but with out the tank, rack@ chainguard!!


----------



## hoss (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is what I found on the bottom of the crank...

F197742


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2013)

That would be a '41#. Ken (Mr. Columbia) could probably shed more light on this subject. The badge is interesting to me as it appears to be a Reggie McNamara (interesting guy--Google him) model of which Monark also had a line of McNamara bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 12, 2013)

A 1941 bike made under contract for DAVEGA Sporting Goods store. Basically a *"50" Series Motobike Equipped Model F59T *but with the "cheese grater" style chain guard last used on Columbia models in 1940 and Torrington cross brace bars used on many of the deluxe motobikes. It has a slightly different pin stripe treatment on the fenders with the stripe coming to a point rather than having a painted cream tip. 

The "50" Series Motobikes can be differentiated from the deluxe motobikes as they have the straight bottom frame tube and the "clamshell" tank on the Equipped version. They also had painted rims and a rear drop stand. Columbia was using kickstands on their most deluxe bikes since 1936.





DAVEGA was a customer of Westfield Mfg. into the 1950's as can bee seen from this print from the Columbia factory.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't seen many Davega badged bikes besides mine!





Mine is from the mid 30s, looks like the badge design is slightly different. Reggie McNamara was an Aussie cycle pro who rode in the Olympics back in the 20s.


----------

